# Gearbox Oils



## 65Cobra427SC (Apr 21, 2017)

I noticed the manuals list the recommended oil for the gearboxes on the PM932 and PM1236 as...

PM932 Recommended Gearbox Oil
• ISO 68, such as SAE 80W90 Auto Gear Oil, or Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium Circulating Oil

PM1236 Recommended Gearboxes Oil
• ISO 68, such as Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium Circulating Oil

This is the first I've heard of using 'Circulating Oil' and it appears others are also using 'Hydraulic Oil' so is this critical? Maybe the above references were meant to say we could use either one? From the general references I've read elsewhere online, it's seems like they're interchangeable for our purpose.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 21, 2017)

"Circulating" oil is just a fancy name meaning it has anti-foaming agents. capable of being run in a recirculating pump system.

 I find it interesting that they list auto gear oil for one, but not the other.  Does the PM-1236 have brass/bronze gears?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 21, 2017)

In my PM1236 & PM45 I've used both DTE 26 Heavy/Medium Hydraulic Oil & DTE Heavy/Medium Circulating oil. I'm sure there might be a slight difference but I couldn't tell a difference. I've mostly used the DTE 26 Hydraulic Oil. Only used the circulating oil cause I wasn't aware & of it & wasn't paying attention when I purchased it in store.


----------



## pstemari (Apr 21, 2017)

Is there actually a difference between the two? I was under the impression that Mobil just changed the label at some point.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Apr 21, 2017)

Both formulas are still available.

EDIT: Looks like the DTE numbered series (hydraulic) is formulated better for anti wear & the DTE named series (circulating) is formulated better for anti rust/oxidation, to be used in applications where moisture is apparant like in hyrdo turbines & water pumps.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Apr 22, 2017)

Yep, the replies mirror what's been going on in my head all day 

Couldn't find anything that implied there were brass or bronze gears in either machine. I also read about one replacing the other but it was from a couple years ago and they're still selling both. Whether they're still making both, I don't know. Maybe they had a lot on hand 

I'll probably stick with what I've been using unless something definitive comes to light. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## NortonDommi (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello,
          I have what in real speak,(Imperial) would be a 14 x 40 lathe, the callout is Shell Tellus 32. I've just bought a pail of ISO 46 hydrualic oil on a stocktake clearance. It meets all the standards that the Shell product does,(good enough for my needs), and I will be fortifying it with Morey's Heavey Duty Oil Stabiliser and a dollup of Molydium Disulfide. The slight weight difference does not matter to me as I always idle a machine and drink coffee while it warms up. Once warm the slight extra drag is not important in my home use.
 Most hydrualic oils today are formulated with anti-foam, anti-corrosian and air rejection properties that were cuttingb edge 5 years ago.
  Interesting that a machine builder would specify a multi - weight oil? For example: The ISO46 I have purchased is able to be used in tractors, diggers, bulldozers ect which use a circulating oil as lube for everything except the engine as well as general hydrualic machinery, rams, conveyer drives ect.
  Shell Tellus 32 is the fall back standard, it is that good but Tellus comes in other weights as well, 22,46,68.110 ect.
  If you live in North America and ride a Hardly Makeitson then you will know that oil weight is important. Good to know that the Diesel guys buy straight weight oils everyday. For the record Dextron III is a 46 weight oil loaded with anti - foaming, anti - corrosive, rust preventing, hydrophobic properties.
Hydrualic oil on steriods and like most hydrualic oils fine for use in gearboxes,(subject to load definitions).


----------



## robotwizard (Jan 30, 2020)

ISO 68 is 20 weight oil



65Cobra427SC said:


> I noticed the manuals list the recommended oil for the gearboxes on the PM932 and PM1236 as...
> 
> PM932 Recommended Gearbox Oil
> • ISO 68, such as SAE 80W90 Auto Gear Oil, or Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium Circulating Oil
> ...


----------



## cathead (Jan 30, 2020)

Just a FYI for all:

EP oils like EP90 gear oil contains sulfur and is corrosive to  brass or bronze materials so be careful what you use it in.


----------

